# Pizza crust in bread machine



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I have an old Dak bread machine and have been trying to figure out how to make pizza dough in it..

Debbie in Wa..I saw your post that you did this so maybe you can help me ??

I see recipes online but the rising confuses me ...Do I let it rise in the bread machine & then what do I do...

Also if I wanted to freeze the dough , at which stage would I do this...

If anyone has a good pizza dough recipe please share...


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

for 1# of dough does a 12" round pan {thick crust} manual cycle 
2/3 cup water 
4 teaspoons olive or veg oil
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 cups bread flour 
1&1/2 teaspoons bread machine yeast
1 tablespoon cornmeal 

add water, oil, salt flour,to machine pan in the order suggested by your manufacturer
select manual cycle when cycle is complete remove dough from machine to a lightly floured surface if need be knead enough flour to make the dough easy to handle 
for EACH pizza grease pan sprinkle with the cornmeal roll out the dough or pat into the pan my recipe book says to top with 1/2 to 3/4 cup sauce 1/2 to 3/4 pound meat or 3 to 5 ounces pepperoni any veggies you like and the cheese bake 425 for 15 to 25 min 
if it was me I would make the pizza then freeze it like the ones you buy in the store but only better.
if you want to use whole wheat use 1cup WWF and 1 cup BF 
hope this helps you


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Before going gluten-free, I always made my pizza dough in the bread machine.

Use any recipe you like. Allow it to go through one knead and one raise. Remove dough, punch down, roll out, put into pan, brush with olive oil, allow to raise (for a softer, doughy crust) or bake immediately for a crispy crust.

We prefer a crispy crust, so I always par baked the crust just until set. If I didn't make the pizza right away, I would cover the par baked crust with foil and freeze. When you want a pizza, remove the crust from the freezer, top and bake. No need to defrost.

Nothing beats homemade pizza. We had one tonight...although it was gluten-free 

RVcook


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I also have an old Dak machine....still works.....


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

RV...I like the sound of that method...

Once I get a crust I like I am going to par-bake some 
individual size crust , vacuum seal & freeze them ...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I always use my bread machine for my pizza crust for 10 X 15 pan.

1 cup warm water
2 1/2 tsp yeast
3 cups flour (I use 1 cup of high gluten)
1 1/2 salt
2 tsp sugar
1 Tb butter or oil

Let it do the first "rise" in the machine.

Grease pan and sprinke with corn meal.

Spread dough in pan.

Let dough rest for few minutes before adding sauce and other toppings.

Bake at 350 for about 20-30 minutes as needed.


----------

